# Snowboarding Stabilizer



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I have an ActionPan as well, it works well for what i want it, but it is certainly not a pro solution...

I have played with similar to what you are looking for, but i can say in all honesty, that unless you buy high end pro equipment, then you are wasting your money...!!!

I have found better results from using image correction afterwards on it's own...

It is not so much wind, but that to change the point of focus just does not work with any of these basic devices...

A good LONG pole is far superior in my opinion, the shorter the pole the more shaking i find...


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have a couple action pans. I put some fluffy Velcro between the camera and mount. It cleaned up the picture alot and keeps the cameras from sliding around.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Pro solutions exist for photography and cinematography, but they are usually large, cumbersome _and_ expensive. The only _true_ steady cam devices, use a high speed gyroscope. Everything else is just a way to hand hold and point the camera a little more conveniently and steadier. Video is still gonna shake a bunch with your arm and/or the motion of your body. :dunno:

I think the long GP pole is a better (more convenient and much, much cheaper!) solution in IMO, since the length of it slows and smooths a lot of the tracking, camera swings, and transitions. Just my 2₵ :thumbsup:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I got my holders On eBay for like $8 each... Maybe $12....


----------



## Ten (Apr 17, 2011)

Steadicam Curve is pretty good for gopros, very small as well so can fit in a jacket pocket or back pack


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm not looking for a Gopro. It's for and actual video camera. I don want anything crazy. It's just with follow with the action pan is just to shaky for my likes. I would like the weight stabilizer, but the wind messes up the weight in front. 

And what do you mean with the focus?


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Anyone had experience with those weight stabilizers snowboarding. I heard it through a video forum. None used it for snowboarding, but said without a doubt it would mess it up.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Argo said:


> I have a couple action pans. I put some fluffy Velcro between the camera and mount. It cleaned up the picture alot and keeps the cameras from sliding around.


Unfortunately it's the whole action of my arm holding the action pan. The camera isn't shaky as far as mounting. It's the shakiness of riding that messes up the footy.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Might be worth shooting ba a pm he does film parks and wrecks


----------

